# Miscellaneous > Database Design >  Help on the designing of a databse for academic purposes

## LG93

Hello to everyone,

I'm an accounting student at University of São Paulo, Brazil, and I need some advice on the design of a database. This database will be comprised of _medium size familiar brazilian companies_  atributes, like:

NameNational IDAddressNumber of EmployeesNet RevenueE-mailand so on...

The data will be took mainly from "Emis.com". So my questions are "Considering some important features like: easeness of use (consulting, manipulating and updating data) and verifiability- since this database will supply info for future scientific researchs and certainly will be audited to assure the veracity of the data- which would be the optimal design in this case? " and "Which program is the best for this purpose? An eletronic spreadsheet as MS Excel or a DBMS as MS Access ?

Ty in advance for your attention and please excuse me for any mistakes.

----------

